# Hanging bikes in Garage



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2018)

With everything I have going on like house & yard maint (which seems never-ending) and bike projects, I got tired of moving bikes around when I needed more room in the garage...like most, I have some screw type hangers in the ceiling (enough for 5 bikes). Not bad for lightweight bikes that don't weigh anything, but having 9' ceilings in the garage make it hard for me to pick up the "Heavy's". So I started looking at ceiling racks. Found 1 that was cool & used a trolley system allowing the bikes to move on it, but for 7 bikes it was over $600. 1st thing I did was find threaded hooks....Park 450, 3/8" threads. 



Then some trolleys and railing.....


 


My thought was drill out the old hook, install the Park. Unfortunately, the axle of the trolley was also 3/8". No workeee.. Then I found some that would work....






Fit perfect into 1 5/8" Uni-strut from Lowes... the original system will work for raising and lowering the bikes....



Attached it and then installed the Uni-strut.....



Then started adding bikes......





 


You can move them with 1 hand.....I had 6 bikes hanging in a 3' space but having them hang down made them in the way, so I added the second rail & hooks.


 

 

 

 

 


So 8 bikes hanging in 5.5', nice......if you're interested in my pulley system, here. It has a Prusik brake system, meaning, when pulling up, the Prusik hits the pulley and allows the rope to slide thru, but when you go to lower it, it grabs the rope.....rock climbing trick....



Just thought I would share.........


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2018)

Ingenious! What a sweet set up.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2018)

That’s great!!


----------



## island schwinn (May 30, 2018)

Where do I place my order ?


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2018)

So smart! If I still had my old shop I'd be doing that tomorrow. Genius idea.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 31, 2018)

That’s cool, like picking a shirt to wear in the morning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 31, 2018)

NOT GOOD TO STORE BIKES IN UNHEATED GARAGE LOCATED IN VARIABLE COLD
WEATHER CLIMATE.  THE BIKES WILL PICKUP CONDENSATION AND WILL RUST ESPECIALLY CHROME ,OTHERWISE OKAY IN WARM CLIMATE!  SEE PICS!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 9, 2018)

Just an update....took some time yesterday to clean up my garage and put some of the less ridden bikes up.....10 bikes on a 10' uni-strut. I'm liking this system......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 9, 2018)

I hang my bikes like this in the garage but your set up is super user friendly. I like the idea of leaving some space in the line up so you can slide bikes back and forth for easy access to the one you want to grab and ride or work on. Very ingenious idea!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2018)

That's a lot better than my 4x4 set up. I love it! Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2018)

@WetDogGraphix - Where did you end up picking up your roller trolley's? I found the Park hooks on Amazon.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 10, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @WetDogGraphix - Where did you end up picking up your roller trolley's? I found the Park hooks on Amazon.




I've bought them in 2 places....Amazon seems to be cheaper if you have Prime. (Free 2 day shipping)
https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Unistrut-P2749-EG-Trolley-Assembly/dp/B00KQSD48Q
The first batch came from here.
https://eberliron.com/1361/P2749Unistrut2WheelTrolley/category/1056.html
But with shipping, it ends up being more....
I bought the uni-strut @ Lowes.....




At the top of the thread, I talked about getting stuff that didn't work for the bikes, but I used it in between to raise and lower bikes. Here is what I got....
https://www.curtain-tracks.com/industrial-roller-track-16-gauge-galvanized-steel-8-feet.html
https://www.curtain-tracks.com/industrial-trolley-nylon-wheels-0-5-inch-hook.html

To lower the bikes, I use a simple solution. I piece of 1/4" rope attached to a small carabiner using this friction knot called a munter hitch.. Attach it to the bike, take the slack out, unhook the bike from the hooks, and lower with 1 hand...



I have some more of the smaller trollies, and channel to put up and hang all my wheels out of the way. I'll post some pics when I'm done...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for posting the detailed info, very helpful!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 10, 2018)

And they will slide by using just 1 finger.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2018)

*Great idea .. well done *


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 24, 2018)

Cool set up


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 5, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I've bought them in 2 places....Amazon seems to be cheaper if you have Prime. (Free 2 day shipping)
> https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Unistrut-P2749-EG-Trolley-Assembly/dp/B00KQSD48Q
> The first batch came from here.
> https://eberliron.com/1361/P2749Unistrut2WheelTrolley/category/1056.html
> ...




I like this, I am working on doing a similar set up in my barn, did the curtain track nylon trolley's work in the 1-5/8 unistrut?  just curios because of the cost difference?
Thanks
dave


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2018)

Cheezer said:


> I like this, I am working on doing a similar set up in my barn, did the curtain track nylon trolley's work in the 1-5/8 unistrut?  just curios because of the cost difference?
> Thanks
> dave



They won't fit, they won't lay in the track, too narrow.....


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 5, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> They won't fit, they won't lay in the track, too narrow.....




Thanks


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 25, 2018)

I ended up going with this other unistrut trolley and using an angle to attach the park hook, these were half the cost on Ebay. This worked good for me because i already had the angles and hardware so no additional costs[emoji5]. Thought i would share.
Dave







Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 25, 2018)

Cheezer said:


> I ended up going with this other unistrut trolley and using an angle to attach the park hook, these were half the cost on Ebay. This worked good for me because i already had the angles and hardware so no additional costs[emoji5]. Thought i would share.
> Dave
> View attachment 924558View attachment 924559
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



There you go.....nice.


----------



## Foremanguy33 (Oct 18, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> They won't fit, they won't lay in the track, too narrow.....



Very helpful stuff here.  I want to hang my bikes by one wheel.  Do you think these trolleys would hold that weight?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 18, 2020)

Foremanguy33 said:


> Very helpful stuff here.  I want to hang my bikes by one wheel.  Do you think these trolleys would hold that weight?



The small ones? Probably with some finagaling.... The hook on them is only 1" so a tire won't fit. You would have to add something else.


----------

